# Anyone know where to find this front nose in polyurethane?



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Here it is....the first one at the top of the page....
http://www.**************.com/Bodykits/nissan_95sentra200sx.html

I'm seriously considering buying this front nose but I want it in urethane because with my luck I'll bust up a fiberglass front in a matter of weeks lolol.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

laRon andy auto sports is also fiberglass

the only kits that you can get that is urethane is the full GTR kit.

which is 1 out of 3 kits










and the below from stillen.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that another one but a lip.










and here is just a front bumper cover in urethane.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Hmm..... where do I find that front bumper cover?? (the last pic)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Stillen and www.erebuni.net carry just the front alone. 

DO NOT BUY FROM STILLEN B/C THEY ARE ASSHOLES, ESPECIALLY IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEM WITH IT.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^^^^YESH YESH DEFINATELY DON'T BUY FROM THOSE ASSHOLES!!!! serious. and if you do you better hope they don't screw up your order, have shipping problems, have fit problems, cuz the customer service is shit and they don't really care about YOU, they have plenty of people that will buy from them and if one person has a problem, TOUGH. go with the GTR for sure


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

are all the GTR kits polyurethane? or are some made of fiberglass. where else besides moldynamics sells them


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

all are urethane and erebuni sells them


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i duno liu, i think moldynamics is the only i've seen. NO(but i cant find the other one)
erebuni's site doesn't show it, just m3 mirrors. 
correct me if im wrong, i too am looking for the other sites to get the gtr kit.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

trust me i worked with erebuni before they have them.

my friend just bought it from erebuni corp not too long ago.


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

i believe nopionline sells the gtr kit as well --> http://www.nopionline.com/index.cfm...SSAN Sentra Body Components Body Kit&vaffid=0


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sorry i suck  are they cheaper?


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

well, piece by piece, moldynamics has more stuff for the $$$...for ~1300, u seem to get some extra pieces in addition to the 6 piece body kit (grille, lips); for ~1100, u get only the 6pbk from nopionline (so w/o the grille)... i guess moldynamics is a better value, but if u dont have an extra 200$ to pay for the accessories (incl. a grille that u mite not want), the nopionline site offers a reasonable alternative and is cheaper than ordering from erebunicorp


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

also mold dynamics come primered but nopi doesnt i dont think


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

gee, thanks guys 
afet is finish stereo im doin kit. whoo im drunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha <suroursed i tyoed that shit steaight


----------

